# What do you think about Jim stoppani



## lightweight (Jun 27, 2014)

What do you think about Jim stoppani? When I was first started I followed one of his programs and saw great results. Also with his new pre, post workout supps, anyone try them? Or what you think of it?


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 27, 2014)

lightweight said:


> What do you think about Jim stoppani? When I was first started I followed one of his programs and saw great results. Also with his new pre, post workout supps, anyone try them? Or what you think of it?



He has alot of knowledge in exercise science i believe he majored in it.As far as supplements 99% is a waste of money.Spend your money on food man


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 27, 2014)

lightweight said:


> What do you think about Jim stoppani? When I was first started I followed one of his programs and saw great results. Also with his new pre, post workout supps, anyone try them? Or what you think of it?



Hes a PhD if I'm not mistaken and an extremely smart guy but I think he tends to be a bit biased due to conflicts of interest with his supplement company position. 

Food for thought: 

A beginner can make great progress on almost any program. Some are better than others of course but that doesn't necessarily mean the program was all that and a bat of chips. It just means the lifter was so unadapted that anything could make him progress. Not trying to discredit what you achieved either. Progress is progress no matter what route you take to get there.


----------



## Oldebull (Jun 27, 2014)

He's a busy man, and has his hands in big places in the industry. He is  a known name, and has achieved success. I give credit where credit is due. Two things I have to ask though: 
1) how many of his programs and articles exist without pushing products from his sponsors? To me, it seems much of what he writes is advertisement in the guise of knowledge. 
2) How much of his success is due to his appearance; look, a ripped guy with tattoos, he looks cool, he must be legit. If he wasn't inked up, didn't have that tough guy image, would he be as popular?

Not to discredit the guy, I don't have anything bad to say, just beware of the gimmick, and don't follow blindly.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 27, 2014)

He is full of crap. 

He will publish articles about any stupid ass new training method just to fill column inches.

He pushes crappy supplements on his readers.

The prosecution rests.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 27, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> He is full of crap.
> 
> He will publish articles about any stupid ass new training method just to fill column inches.
> 
> ...


----------

